# I don't think my therapist can help me.



## DomBFly (Aug 2, 2010)

I had my first therapist meeting on Friday. To my shock and horror, it is my friend's mom. I gave it a chance and our first meeting went very well. I was extremely honest (rare for me). But now I'm having doubts, I have many problems and I don't think anyone will ever understand me. I'm worried because my therapist is my friend's mom. That makes things super weird. I want to switch therapists but I'm hesitant because our first meeting went so well. I didn't start having doubts till now. What do you think?


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

When I used to see therapists, I read some book or something about "standards" of therapy. The therapist shouldn't be a relative, or a friend. Privacy,non-disclosure agreements, and discretion is paramount. Of course all those "DSM III/IV" standards for therapists could have been just political bs to justify federal funding for the professions. Like how much of government and institutions is strictly enforced or followed anyways..i.e. campaign funding, immigration law etc.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Yeah that sounds a bit weird. You said the meeting went very well, but the bottom line is you have to be comfortable around your therapy and like going to therapy to succeed at it. I think it's fairly common to be nervous about going to therapy at first especially for us with SA, but my therapist understands me quite well and going is quite fun. It would be more fun if it were completely covered by insurance of course. There's no way she's going to tell your mom anything about what you say in therapy unless she's intent on ruining your life. Despite the unusual circumstances I'd say give it a few more appointments, and therapy works better in combination with meds so I'd say to take some benzos before you go. In fact, I almost never take klonopin except on days where I have to go therapy.


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

I think that if you're uncomfortable you should definitely switch therapists. That would make me really uncomfortable and I can see why it would be awkward. So personally if I were you I would decide to find a different therapist.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

My therapist talked to me like i was a retarded recovering addict.


----------

